# 235/45/17 tyres are too big for Cruze?



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

According to this website, neither the 235/45/17 nor the 205/60/16 come stock on any of the cruze models.

https://tiresize.com/tires/Chevrolet/Cruze/

However the Holden Cruze may be different


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> According to this website, neither the 235/45/17 nor the 205/60/16 come stock on any of the cruze models.
> 
> https://tiresize.com/tires/Chevrolet/Cruze/
> 
> However the Holden Cruze may be different


Yeah, it is a Holden Cruze  
The stock tire size on this car is 205/60/16 or 225/50/17. It's a little different with chevrolet curze.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Then your fine. It might be a smidge different height but no problem at all.
I can tell you I have 245/40-18 and might switch to 255/40 if I own the car through this set of tires.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 235/45 on 18 X 8 wheels on my CTD and they are standard wheels and tyres off a 1.6T SRI-V and the speedometer is still very close to right, actually closer than it was on the original wheels. I checked it with a GPS.


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

170-3tree said:


> Then your fine. It might be a smidge different height but no problem at all.
> I can tell you I have 245/40-18 and might switch to 255/40 if I own the car through this set of tires.


255/40 will affect fuel economy, right?


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I have 235/45 on 18 X 8 wheels on my CTD and they are standard wheels and tyres off a 1.6T SRI-V and the speedometer is still very close to right, actually closer than it was on the original wheels. I checked it with a GPS.


My speedometer is 7% off (speedometer shows 100kph, actual speed is 93kph, I've checked with GPS and speed camera), Holden says there is nothing they can do


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze is doing 110kph when the speedo is showing 112, with the original wheels it was reading 113. Not much different. The 2009 Cruze was made in Korea, the 2012 that I have, was made in Australia. 255/40 would be better on a 9 inch wide wheel.


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

Aussie said:


> My Cruze is doing 110kph when the speedo is showing 112, with the original wheels it was reading 113. Not much different. The 2009 Cruze was made in Korea, the 2012 that I have, was made in Australia. 255/40 would be better on a 9 inch wide wheel.


Made in Australia is much better than Made in Korea...even most of the parts of this car are Made in Germany


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

llliiillliii said:


> My speedometer is 7% off (speedometer shows 100kph, actual speed is 93kph, I've checked with GPS and speed camera), Holden says there is nothing they can do


Mine is the same. Interestingly enough when I hook up my OBD connector and run TorquePro on my tablet the speed reported is the same as that reported by the GPS, *not* the speedometer.

I drive with the GPS on 99.9% of the time, and, while not ignoring the speedometer, rely on my memory of where the actual speed is on the dial.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

llliiillliii said:


> Made in Australia is much better than Made in Korea...even most of the parts of this car are Made in Germany


I would disagree with that, the Korean-build is better than the Oz build, but they are both much better than the US-build.

The pseudo-engineers at GM in the USA made some changes for no discernible reason, and led to a lot of problems with their Cruze. Have a look at the threads on "coolant smell in the cabin," and ponder that the dimwits put drum brakes on the rear of most models.

I wonder how the Mexican-build models that the USA (and I presume all of the Americas) will be getting next year work out?


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

grs1961 said:


> Mine is the same. Interestingly enough when I hook up my OBD connector and run TorquePro on my tablet the speed reported is the same as that reported by the GPS, *not* the speedometer.
> 
> I drive with the GPS on 99.9% of the time, and, while not ignoring the speedometer, rely on my memory of where the actual speed is on the dial.


So, the problem is the speedometer, not the speed sensor. That is weird.


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

grs1961 said:


> I would disagree with that, the Korean-build is better than the Oz build, but they are both much better than the US-build.
> 
> The pseudo-engineers at GM in the USA made some changes for no discernible reason, and led to a lot of problems with their Cruze. Have a look at the threads on "coolant smell in the cabin," and ponder that the dimwits put drum brakes on the rear of most models.
> 
> I wonder how the Mexican-build models that the USA (and I presume all of the Americas) will be getting next year work out?


Hey, I think we have the same car :smile: 

So far, except the speedometer and cabin air filter ( not easy to replace :frown: ), everything is fine. BTW, my fuel economy is around 8 L/100km (70-80% sub and 20-30% freeway with A/C on in summer), is that normal? It's my first diesel car 

Drum brakes are much cheaper to manufacture than disc brakes. That's probably the reason.

Mexican-build.....more job opportunities for the mechanics!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

llliiillliii said:


> 170-3tree said:
> 
> 
> > Then your fine. It might be a smidge different height but no problem at all.
> ...



Yes. But my goal is around traction, not the one tiny MPG. Lol. And it's probably overkill anyways.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

The question with speed differences might be answered by comparison of the trip meter or odometer to hard mile markers. It should match the speed sensory, not the meter you look at. 

I've never had an EXACT speedometer, but remember that, in the US, there is almost an inch diameter difference between the different tire sizes if you compare manufacturer specs for each tire.


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

170-3tree said:


> Yes. But my goal is around traction, not the one tiny MPG. Lol. And it's probably overkill anyways.


No snow here and temperature is always above 0 celsius, so no traction issues


----------



## llliiillliii (Jan 17, 2016)

170-3tree said:


> The question with speed differences might be answered by comparison of the trip meter or odometer to hard mile markers. It should match the speed sensory, not the meter you look at.
> 
> I've never had an EXACT speedometer, but remember that, in the US, there is almost an inch diameter difference between the different tire sizes if you compare manufacturer specs for each tire.


Yeah, you probably right. My old car has a very accurate speedometer, which shows same speed with GPS and speed camera. As long as a speedometer shows same speed with police speed camera, I think that qualify 'accurate speedometer' lol.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

llliiillliii said:


> 170-3tree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. But my goal is around traction, not the one tiny MPG. Lol. And it's probably overkill anyways.
> ...



I thought the same until I saw what r comps did in autocross on a mini cooper compared to standard all season sport tires. Think that trial showed a 2second difference with the same driver. (Given some, not all, of that was likely increased familiarity with the track)


----------

